# Newbie looking to move to Pinoso area



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I have signed up today after browsing around for weeks. First of all i would like to say that I have found heaps and heaps of answers from all your threads, very informative. My situation is a little crazy because of the logistical nightmare of getting my family altogether to come over and take a tour. We are interested in the Pinoso area, we want to buy a property and to build one too. Our trouble is getting there! Husband based in Saudi and travelling the Gulf constantly, me in Dubai, daughter in New Zealand. For us all to get together, we want to at least be pretty sure that our homework on this area is on the right track. Sorry to be longwinded here, bottom line then.. anyone have any comments or advise about looking in this area? We want a home with land and a house for my daughter close, (but not too close ha ha). We want a semi rural area but not too isolated. I have made enquiries with builders and real estate agents but would love to hear from anyone that has some knowledge of Pinoso. My daughter wants to come for the reccie trip, but as a teacher can't take term time off - I would hate to organise the trip if I am not on the right track. 
Many thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi LizzieB and :welcome: to the forum. 

It sounds an exiting time for you!

Unfortunately I know nothing of the area you speak of but I'm sure someome will who will be able to inform/ advise you soon so hang around a while.

Good luck


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> Hi, I have signed up today after browsing around for weeks. First of all i would like to say that I have found heaps and heaps of answers from all your threads, very informative. My situation is a little crazy because of the logistical nightmare of getting my family altogether to come over and take a tour. We are interested in the Pinoso area, we want to buy a property and to build one too. Our trouble is getting there! Husband based in Saudi and travelling the Gulf constantly, me in Dubai, daughter in New Zealand. For us all to get together, we want to at least be pretty sure that our homework on this area is on the right track. Sorry to be longwinded here, bottom line then.. anyone have any comments or advise about looking in this area? We want a home with land and a house for my daughter close, (but not too close ha ha). We want a semi rural area but not too isolated. I have made enquiries with builders and real estate agents but would love to hear from anyone that has some knowledge of Pinoso. My daughter wants to come for the reccie trip, but as a teacher can't take term time off - I would hate to organise the trip if I am not on the right track.
> Many thanks in advance for any help!


Hi Lizzy and welcome!!

Not going to be easy co-ordinating all of you for a visit I agree  

Like Chica I dont know this area at all Im afraid ... but lets see who else pops in later today ! 

Fingers crossed .......... Sue :ranger:


----------



## DAVESYL (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Lizzy, I live not to far from Pinoso in the lovely Hondon Valley. Let me know exactley what you are looking for and I will try to answer your questions
Dave


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you soooo much Dave. We are looking at buying a 3bed for my daughter and to use it as a base until we build our own. The Pinoso area looks just the kind of place for us. it's inland and rural. We want a plot and a couple of acres of elevated land to build. We are not looking for big towns or nightlife or pubs. But I am being flooded with mail from agents and it is just getting a little out of hand. We want to make a trip but would like a few pointers and names of areas to go see. I will now go look at the Hondon Valley too We need to make the trip worthwhile as it is not easy for us all to get there together. So a little local knowledge would be great - if you know of a few town/village names or of areas where the land is elevated, or at least not flat, it would give us a start. We were thinking of looking around and staying at B & Bs as we go, do you think this is the way to go?


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi although i dont know pinoso i have looked a lot in that general are though and am moving out in september. I have found this website brilliant as it shows you not only properties for sale but also local weather maps pictures schools etc, use this together with google maps to get an idea of the land layout i found it very helpful as it allowed me to rule out and rule in places to visit saving a lot of ground work on recon trips Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you - it's a good site


----------



## DAVESYL (Jun 18, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> Thank you soooo much Dave. We are looking at buying a 3bed for my daughter and to use it as a base until we build our own. The Pinoso area looks just the kind of place for us. it's inland and rural. We want a plot and a couple of acres of elevated land to build. We are not looking for big towns or nightlife or pubs. But I am being flooded with mail from agents and it is just getting a little out of hand. We want to make a trip but would like a few pointers and names of areas to go see. I will now go look at the Hondon Valley too We need to make the trip worthwhile as it is not easy for us all to get there together. So a little local knowledge would be great - if you know of a few town/village names or of areas where the land is elevated, or at least not flat, it would give us a start. We were thinking of looking around and staying at B & Bs as we go, do you think this is the way to go?


Hola Lizzy, the town I live in is called Hondon De Las Nieves, all plots sold in the campo must be on at least 10,000sq mt, if not don't touch it. You have a great choise and if you do it yourself you can save a fortune Agents fees can be up to 6%+. Where I am at the moment there is a villa and about 2 ks away a elevated plot. So as I said the choise is great.
Dave


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

DAVESYL said:


> Hola Lizzy, the town I live in is called Hondon De Las Nieves, all plots sold in the campo must be on at least 10,000sq mt, if not don't touch it. You have a great choise and if you do it yourself you can save a fortune Agents fees can be up to 6%+. Where I am at the moment there is a villa and about 2 ks away a elevated plot. So as I said the choise is great.
> Dave


Thank you again for the info


----------



## MarkM (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spain*

Hi Lizzy B.

My suggestion to you would be to rent a property for at least 6 months and perhaps a year. That way you can be 100% sure of knowing the area and will better understand what you want.

It may cost you some €000s to do this, but is it not better than purchasing something and then find that you have made a mistake!

Agents will tell you otherwise as they want a sale now. Prices may be low and, for sure, there are some fantastic deals out there, but if the property or area are wrong for you then the price is then secondary.

Be slow and deliberate and research, research!


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

sounds like a plan Rose. We weren't struck on the idea of renting, and as the 3 bed we want is not for us but my daughter, who will not be there often, we reckoned it was no big deal to just go buy one. But I am leaning over to the renting idea more and more. But OMG the volume of mail I am getting now fron agents is just mind boggling. I think an extended reccie trip is a must. thanks guys for your suggestions.


----------



## MarkM (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spain*

Of course you will be inundated by agents; they are desperate for any sale potential! Frankly, I would not look at any property until you are here for you could find yourself pressured into a mistake.

Take it slowly. Scour the geographical areas you have an interest in and most certainly rent short term, 6 months minimum. With a base on the ground you wil have the time to see the good and bad. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Rose FP said:


> Of course you will be inundated by agents; they are desperate for any sale potential! Frankly, I would not look at any property until you are here for you could find yourself pressured into a mistake.
> 
> Take it slowly. Scour the geographical areas you have an interest in and most certainly rent short term, 6 months minimum. With a base on the ground you wil have the time to see the good and bad.
> 
> Best wishes.


Hi Rose
Could you please check your messages and notifications please. You can PM me if you need to.
Thanks, Sue :ranger:


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> Hi, I have signed up today after browsing around for weeks. First of all i would like to say that I have found heaps and heaps of answers from all your threads, very informative. My situation is a little crazy because of the logistical nightmare of getting my family altogether to come over and take a tour. We are interested in the Pinoso area, we want to buy a property and to build one too. Our trouble is getting there! Husband based in Saudi and travelling the Gulf constantly, me in Dubai, daughter in New Zealand. For us all to get together, we want to at least be pretty sure that our homework on this area is on the right track. Sorry to be longwinded here, bottom line then.. anyone have any comments or advise about looking in this area? We want a home with land and a house for my daughter close, (but not too close ha ha). We want a semi rural area but not too isolated. I have made enquiries with builders and real estate agents but would love to hear from anyone that has some knowledge of Pinoso. My daughter wants to come for the reccie trip, but as a teacher can't take term time off - I would hate to organise the trip if I am not on the right track.
> Many thanks in advance for any help!


Hi, I signed up today and yours was the second post i looked at. Guess what, I live 3k outside Pinoso!
We love it here, we have been her 5 years and have a 9 year old who goes to the local school. I could write loads about the area but would be interested to know exactly what it is you want to know. 
We are looking to move very soon, we live in the campo in a 4 bed village house but now want to move to another project however we will definitely be staying close to Pinoso, partly as Emily is doing really well at school but also as we do love the area here.
so tell me what you want to know and i will do my best to respond.

I could also recommend a builder or two or even estate agents but am guessing it needs to be done off the forum? not sure what the rules are about that sort of thing? I know some sites dont allow it.


----------



## LizzyB (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Rosemary for your offer to help. I would love to take up your offer and pick your brain. Pinoso area sounds just what we are looking for - a country area, pretty quiet. 
We haven't lived in UK for 20 years, having been around the Gulf area and New Zealand. We want to make Spain our home base, being central to Europe and also not that far for the Gulf as my husband will still be travelling to and fro. So an airport within reach is a must. But don't want a tourist area. We want a good size plot to build on, (but not too isolated) and also want to buy a 3bed for my daughter in the same area. 
It is nice to hear from people actually living and loving it there. 
Would it be ok with you if I PM you with a zillion questions nearer the time that we make our trip over? At the moment I can't say when that will be, but will be ASAP. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> Thanks Rosemary for your offer to help. I would love to take up your offer and pick your brain. Pinoso area sounds just what we are looking for - a country area, pretty quiet.
> We haven't lived in UK for 20 years, having been around the Gulf area and New Zealand. We want to make Spain our home base, being central to Europe and also not that far for the Gulf as my husband will still be travelling to and fro. So an airport within reach is a must. But don't want a tourist area. We want a good size plot to build on, (but not too isolated) and also want to buy a 3bed for my daughter in the same area.
> It is nice to hear from people actually living and loving it there.
> Would it be ok with you if I PM you with a zillion questions nearer the time that we make our trip over? At the moment I can't say when that will be, but will be ASAP.
> Many thanks.


Hi Lizzy. Yes, no problem, ask what you like and i will do my best. We have been here just over 5 years and have probably experienced most things plus we really do love the area 
You could, in the meantime, look at my website (only a free site one). It has information on the area. I did the website when we wanted to sell our house- it isnt what you are looking for as its not new but I have posted lots of info on the area and lots of photos of local events etc. which i think you would find interesting. PM me if you want the details


----------



## mal45 (Nov 6, 2009)

*retirement*



DAVESYL said:


> Hola Lizzy, the town I live in is called Hondon De Las Nieves, all plots sold in the campo must be on at least 10,000sq mt, if not don't touch it. You have a great choise and if you do it yourself you can save a fortune Agents fees can be up to 6%+. Where I am at the moment there is a villa and about 2 ks away a elevated plot. So as I said the choise is great.
> Dave


hi Dave have just joined exspat web my husband and i have been out to pinoso 3 times now as we are thinking of retireing in 1 year time we love pinoso but would think of looking at hondo de las nieves as we came out on a inspection tripe in september for 4 days and went to hondo de las nieves to look we liked raspy a little hamlet we dont wont a big town we hope to come out in may 2010 for a month it will give us moor time to look around we will be staying in pinoso do you surjest renting first be for we bye we are looking for 4 bed or 3 if you can reconmend eny where would be nice to hear from you marian


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

mal45 said:


> hi Dave have just joined exspat web my husband and i have been out to pinoso 3 times now as we are thinking of retireing in 1 year time we love pinoso but would think of looking at hondo de las nieves as we came out on a inspection tripe in september for 4 days and went to hondo de las nieves to look we liked raspy a little hamlet we dont wont a big town we hope to come out in may 2010 for a month it will give us moor time to look around we will be staying in pinoso do you surjest renting first be for we bye we are looking for 4 bed or 3 if you can reconmend eny where would be nice to hear from you marian


I live about 1k from Raspay in a hamlet called Paredon. As I have said before, we love it here, close to several big towns if you need them but also pinoso is a nice pueblo and has everything you might need. We came here in 2003, saw our house, second one we looked at and brought it! Had intended to rent but we just had the right feel and so went for it. NEVER looked back - we love it here.
If you send me a pm then i can suggest two good estate agents that are local. I would not recommend all of them but these two are good, and have lots of local knowledge as they live locally. 
Hondon and Raspay are pretty different to have a real good think about wha you really want from living here, then you are more likely to get it right!

Good luck and let me know if you want anything more

PS, if you look back at a previous reply, I do have a small website which is all about the area, has photos of events and such stuff.
Its not posh!! but you might find it helpful. www.freewebs.com/casitarosa


----------



## Lynn Chapman (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,
My Name is Lynn, I have lived in the Pinoso area for 4 years now, and currently living in Ubeda 6km from Pinoso, My husband and I & our Daughter have lived here 2 years.
We have absolutely loved living here and unfortunately need to go back to Kent in England to live again due to family commitments.
I would love to help you out in any way I can with any questions that you have ?
(SNIP)
Hope you do not mind me replying to your add, Many thanks & hope to hear back from you in the near future.
Lynn.
P.S
Pinoso is a beautiful place & very popular area to pick to live & is also very up & coming for all walks of life.


----------

